# How to Go from Dark Black Hair to Strawberry Blonde without bleach ?



## marysweet (Sep 20, 2016)

I want to go from black to blonde.. I want to dye my naturally dark hair Strawberry blonde .. Can I achieve this color without bleach ?  :king:


----------

